
A Woman Went Blind After Stem Cells Were Injected in Her Eyes - nature24
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/10/stem-cell-eye/541299/?single_page=true
======
olegkikin
Why in the world would you perform an experimental procedure on both eyes?

~~~
DanBC
If you don't think it's going to work you avoid it completely.

If you've been conned they've persuaded you that it's definitely going to
work, a which point you think you'll save time and money if you get both done
at once.

Like people who pay money to fraudsters - why don't they stop paying when the
first 'fee to transfer lottery winnings' doesn't work?

